# Items Datenbank LOTRO



## Zentaer (6. November 2007)

Hallo,

gibte es eine Items Datenbank für LOTRO? Und wenn ja, wo finde ich diese bitte?

Ich würde z.B. gerne wissen welche Äxte es für meinen Zwergen gibt oder welche Rüste etc.

Viele Grüße,
Zentaer


----------



## apu. (6. November 2007)

ja gibt es,

jedoch meines wissens nur auf englisch und zwar unter

http://lotro.allakhazam.com/

viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. November 2007)

http://www.glingorn.de/ ist beispielsweise eine solche Datenbank... aber da man die Daten (nicht so wie bei WoW) direkt aus dem Client  auslesen kann, sind diese Angaben natürlich nicht vollständig. Vielleicht nützt's dir dennoch bei der Suche, viel Spass damit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentaer (7. November 2007)

Vielen Dank!

Das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe.

Nur Schade das Buffed sich nicht diese Mühe für mein liebes LOTRO macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderbrace (7. November 2007)

das stimmt das wäre echt mal klasse aber die andere deutsche Datenbank ist auch nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Br3ak3r (7. November 2007)

also wenn ich mir das alles genau betrachte, finde ich, dass sehr viel vom WOW Schema geklaut wurde. Möchte mal gerne wissen, wie das Spiel-,bzw Kampfprinzip gestaltet ist. Ich wette, dass ich dort auch das Wörtchen AGGRO finden würde ... .^^


----------



## Premutos_HFB (7. November 2007)

Br3ak3r schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir das alles genau betrachte, finde ich, dass sehr viel vom WOW Schema geklaut wurde. Möchte mal gerne wissen, wie das Spiel-,bzw Kampfprinzip gestaltet ist. Ich wette, dass ich dort auch das Wörtchen AGGRO finden würde ... .^^




Und noch jemand der glaubt Blizzard hätte mit WoW das Genre erfunden. Dem ist aber definitiv nicht so, sondern WoW hat lediglich das beste aus allen vorhanden MMO- und auch Singleplayer RPGs genommen und sich zu eigen gemacht. Sowas hat nichts mit Klauen sondern mit Weiterentwicklung eines Genres zu tun.
Das Wörtchen AGGRO gabs nämlich, auch in der in MMOs üblichen Bedeutung, schon laaaaaaange vor WoW.


----------



## kogrash (7. November 2007)

Br3ak3r schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir das alles genau betrachte, finde ich, dass sehr viel vom WOW Schema geklaut wurde. Möchte mal gerne wissen, wie das Spiel-,bzw Kampfprinzip gestaltet ist. Ich wette, dass ich dort auch das Wörtchen AGGRO finden würde ... .^^



ich weiß auch nicht, langsam wirds echt skuril. nur weil ihr alle euer erstes mal mit wow hattet muß das doch nicht heißen das es das vor wow noch nicht gab. es gab zB auch frauen bevor ihr euer erstes.... ach, hattet ihr noch nicht? hm, ok, ich schau mal ob ich einen für euch nicht ganz so abstrakten vergleich finde...


btt: 
eine datenbank für wow kann man dadurch füttern das man die daten per software direkt bei den usern aus dem spiel abgreift und dann zur datenbank hochläd (macht zB thottbot so, siehe: http://thottbot.com/contribute . buffed wird ähnlich funktionieren). user müssen zwar ein wenig software installieren, danach gehts aber automatisch. das ergibt dann sowohl eine breite datenbasis (wichtig für dropchancen in %) als auch recht verläßliche ergebnisse bei -verhältnismäßig- wenig arbeit.

diese möglichkeiten gibt es so leider nicht bei HdRo. und eine (gute!) datenbank händisch aufzubauen ist halt ungleich schwerer und eine irre menge handarbeit. bitte tippt doch mal (fehlerfrei !) sämtliche drops und questbelohnungen eurer letzten 3 spielstunden mit allen zusatzinfos (stats, wer droppt, etc.) in dieses online-formular....


----------



## Belgram (7. November 2007)

kogrash schrieb:


> eine datenbank für wow kann man dadurch füttern das man die daten per software direkt bei den usern aus dem spiel abgreift und dann zur datenbank hochläd (macht zB thottbot so, siehe: http://thottbot.com/contribute . buffed wird ähnlich funktionieren). user müssen zwar ein wenig software installieren, danach gehts aber automatisch. das ergibt dann sowohl eine breite datenbasis (wichtig für dropchancen in %) als auch recht verläßliche ergebnisse bei -verhältnismäßig- wenig arbeit.
> 
> diese möglichkeiten gibt es so leider nicht bei HdRo. und eine (gute!) datenbank händisch aufzubauen ist halt ungleich schwerer und eine irre menge handarbeit. bitte tippt doch mal (fehlerfrei !) sämtliche drops und questbelohnungen eurer letzten 3 spielstunden mit allen zusatzinfos (stats, wer droppt, etc.) in dieses online-formular....



Oh ich kann dir versichern, das das eine sehr sehr mühselige und langesame Arbeit ist, denn nach 6700 Items weiss ich wovon ich rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das "schlimme" daran ist ja das es ja nie weniger wird, denn die Entwickler bringen immer wieder neuen Content ins Spiel und auch der muss ja erfasst, ausgewertet und eingegeben werden. Und wieviele Stunden ich mit der Eingabe beschäftigt war, kann ich nichtmal mehr nachzählen. Aber es ist ja nicht mit den Items getan, diese müssen mit Icons versehen werden, zu Quests oder Mobs zugeordnet werden, diese Mobs müssen angelegt und gepflegt werden, ebenso wie die Quests ect. Es IST ungemein viel Arbeit die dahinter steckt.


----------



## Zentaer (8. November 2007)

Br3ak3r schrieb:


> also wenn ich mir das alles genau betrachte, finde ich, dass sehr viel vom WOW Schema geklaut wurde. Möchte mal gerne wissen, wie das Spiel-,bzw Kampfprinzip gestaltet ist. Ich wette, dass ich dort auch das Wörtchen AGGRO finden würde ... .^^



Please Choose:

1. I am a real WoW FANBOY
2. I think that WoW was invented before the WorldWideWeb was
3. I was paid by Blizzards community-team to give one answer in each forum worldwide everytime a different MMO is posted instead of WoW.
4. I am a f**** moron

Ich will mal heute nicht so sein und schlag die No.3 als Auswahl vor.


----------



## maggus (8. November 2007)

Zentaer schrieb:


> Please Choose:
> 
> 1. I am a real WoW FANBOY
> 2. I think that WoW was invented before the WorldWideWeb was
> ...



Respekt!
Hat mir ein breites Grinsen aufs Gesicht gezaubert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felaria Maiar (8. November 2007)

Das Problem von Buffed.de ist zu wenig HDRO zocker armer Dargrimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit wenig HDRO-Spielern kann man auch net so einfach ne Datenbank machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur Meine Meinung sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (9. November 2007)

AGGRO kommt von aggression...  und ich war schon aggressiv, da konnte man auf pc´s nicht mal spielen, bin ich jetzt der erfinder und wow hat von mir geklaut ?  LOOOL

es gäbe eine einfache möglichkeit für eine wirklich gute und RICHTIGE datenbank : die entwickler müssten eine anlegen - die listen liegen ihnen eh bereits vor  ;-)

das argument mit dem erinnern an den loot trifft es voll, wenn ich mich durch eine ruine gekämpft habe, weiss ich definitiv nicht mehr genau WELCHER mob nun was von den teilchen gedroppt hat, also müsste ich nach jedem mob inne halten und mitschreiben - wenn man nicht einen höheren level hat und alles rundum grau ist, wird das recht schwer...

im grunde wünsche ich mir so ein "nachschlagewerk" auch nur dann heiss und innig, wenn sich mal etwas so gar nicht finden lässt, so wie etwa das BAND DES WALDES für das dreiteilige rüstungsset aus den trollhöhen ;-)


----------



## Tôny (11. November 2007)

Also zum Thema ob Buffed sowas mit HDRO plant wie mit wow (also chardatenbank etc) hab ich mal angefragt und es ist nicht so einfach wie in wow da man (wie schon jemand sagte) die daten nicht aus dem client lesen kann. Aaaaaber Buffed meinte das es eine Überlegung wert ist und wenn es möglich wird/sich eine andere möglichkeit findet auch evtl umgesetzt wird.


----------



## maggus (11. November 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> es gäbe eine einfache möglichkeit für eine wirklich gute und RICHTIGE datenbank : die entwickler müssten eine anlegen - die listen liegen ihnen eh bereits vor  ;-)



Das gibt es bereits für den amerikanischen Raum. Das Lotro-Lorebook, welches eigentlich ein Wiki ist. Von den Entwicklern betreut, listet es (auf englisch) so ziemlich alle Items auf, die man im Spiel erhalten kann. Auch Quests sind da schon verzeichnet, allerdings momentan noch ohne Lösungshilfen.
Eine Kommentarfunktion soll für registrierte User kommen. Und da liegt leider der Haken an der Sache: Registriert bin ich automatisch, wenn ich einen US-Account für Lotro habe, was für Europäer allerdings sehr schwer sein dürfte.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass auch noch eine europäische Variante des Lorebooks kommt.


----------



## Naldorian (11. November 2007)

http://www.glingorn.de beginnt wohl gerade damit, eine deutsche Item-Database rauszubringen. Ist halt verdammt viel arbeit und bei einer Patch-Änderung kommt noch mehr Arbeit auf einen zu.

Ich hoffe, sie verlieren nicht den mut und ziehen ihr ding durch. ich wünsch' es mir.


----------



## Norei (11. November 2007)

Im Lotro Lorebook Beta sind alle Quests und Items, Traits und Deeds aus der einzigen kompetenten Quelle vorhanden. Vielleicht kann man die Seiten parsen und auf diese Art und Weise eine komplette Datenbank aufbauen, die um Kommentare ergänzt werden kann. Jede manuell aufgebaute Datenbank kann nur schiefgehen bei dem Tempo, mit dem Turbine neuen Content rausbringt.


----------



## mantigore666 (12. November 2007)

das wär doch ein guter gedanke : als "gerüst" eine deutsche übersetzung des lorebooks, vielleicht mit modifizierten kommentaren, und alles weitere als "ergänzung von hand", was dann aber sicher nicht mehr so viel arbeit macht.

ich würde mich beteiligen, wenn es eine art "formular" gäbe, das ich nutzen könnte, einfach nur eingabefelder für die wichtigsten daten. ich muss gestehen, da ich sowas ähnliches schon in meinem job mache, hab ich keine lust, auch noch in meiner freizeit umständlich daten zu sammeln - asche auf mein haupt  ;-)


----------



## Belgram (12. November 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> das wär doch ein guter gedanke : als "gerüst" eine deutsche übersetzung des lorebooks, vielleicht mit modifizierten kommentaren, und alles weitere als "ergänzung von hand", was dann aber sicher nicht mehr so viel arbeit macht.
> 
> ich würde mich beteiligen, wenn es eine art "formular" gäbe, das ich nutzen könnte, einfach nur eingabefelder für die wichtigsten daten. ich muss gestehen, da ich sowas ähnliches schon in meinem job mache, hab ich keine lust, auch noch in meiner freizeit umständlich daten zu sammeln - asche auf mein haupt  ;-)




Die Arbeit des Übersetztens müsst ihr euch doch gar nicht mehr machen, das haben wir schon größtenteils übernommen. Was uns fehlt sind im Moment Grossmeister aller Berufsarten, die uns Screenshots zur Verfügung stellen, damit die den Handwerksbereich vervollständigen können. Ebenso können wir noch immer Daten zu den Lootlisten der Mobs gebrauchen, damit wir diese vervollständigen können. In Helegrod sollten die lootlisten annähnernd komplett sein, allerdings gibt es ja noch mehr Instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mit 6800 Items denke ich, sind wir schon ganz vorne mit dabei bei den Übersetzten Items. Kommentar sind zu allen Items, Quests und Mobs für registrierte Benutzer zugelassen, so das ihr gerne Tips für andere Spieler hinterlassen könnt. 

Ausserdem haben wir eine Regionsübersicht, in der alle Quests und Questgeber aufgelistet sind. In dieser Woche kommen dann noch die Gegner hinzu, so das alles auf einen Blick zu sehen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn euch Koordinaten zu einzelnen Questteilen fehlen, dann könnt ihr diese, wie erwähnt, im Kommentarbereich hinterlassen.

Wenn ihr euch also an einer Datenbank beteiligen wollt, dann ist uns eure Hilfe immer gerne willkommen 

Gruss Belgram


----------



## mantigore666 (12. November 2007)

habs mir mal angeschaut, gefällt mir auch recht gut  :-)

die "notwendigkeit" einer datenbank stellte sich mir im grunde erst mit dem "set des waldes" aus den trollhöhen...  2 teile hab ich, das 3. fehlt mir noch...  
in eurer datenbank sind die schultern drin, leider ohne den hinweis im tooltip, das sie teil eines sets sind, aber das nur am rande, das ist im lotro lootbook genauso  ;-)

sobald es eine möglichkeit gibt, euch einfach daten weiterzuleiten (mit screenshots steh ich ein bissl auf kriegsfuss <g>), werd ich mich wohl registrieren  :-) gespeichert hab ich mir den link schon mal


----------



## Belgram (12. November 2007)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> die "notwendigkeit" einer datenbank stellte sich mir im grunde erst mit dem "set des waldes" aus den trollhöhen...  2 teile hab ich, das 3. fehlt mir noch...
> in eurer datenbank sind die schultern drin, leider ohne den hinweis im tooltip, das sie teil eines sets sind, aber das nur am rande, das ist im lotro lootbook genauso  ;-)



Wir arbeiten gerade mit Hochdruck an dieser Setteile-Übersichtsseite. Ich denke das wir in kürze damit aufwarten können um euch einen Überblick zu geben was es so gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pinoo (21. Juli 2009)

Zentaer schrieb:


> Nur Schade das Buffed sich nicht diese Mühe für mein liebes LOTRO macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist das super beliebte Buffed meine lieben , 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
buffed denk sie weren hier die grüsten nur weil sie 2 sachen haben:
- 1 Webscripter
- 1 "Addon"Scripter
= AUSLESEN AUS DEM SPIEL DER INFORMATIONEN + auto hochladen der infos

Alles automatisch betrieben und die sitzen nur dumm da und freuen sich über die typen die denken da ist arbeit drinn.


Schaut euch mal http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de/index_db.html an , da steckt arbeit drinn , 
buffed kann alles von lotro hier wegnehmen und einpacken mit ihren super WoW 
(WoW wassn das fürn spiel, kann ich auch ein free mmo spielen und dumm gegner haun)


----------



## ryknos (21. Juli 2009)

wow reife leistung hier diesen uralt thread auszugraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finds persönlich eigentlich sehr schade das glingorn wohl nicht mehr aktiv ist


----------



## Vetaro (21. Juli 2009)

Ich finde auch dass die von Buffed ziemlich faule säcke sind. Ich meine, das Datenbank-Tool ist denen ja praktisch in den schoß gefallen, die hatten da ja höchstens 10 Minuten Arbeit mit, und BLASCrafter und den Addon-Manager, ich mein, das ist ja keine _Arbeit_. Das kann ja _Jeder_.

Und die anderen Leute bei Buffed, das sind ja jetzt nicht etwa ausgebildete Redakteure, die ihre Zeit mit Research und dem Schreiben von Artikeln verbringen. Die lassen ja auch einfach alle news aus dem internet so rein prasseln und klicken vielleicht mal auf "veröffentlichen", und dann kratzen die sich wieder am bauch und trinken ihre Milchshakes.

Schämen sollten die sich.


----------



## cbuffed76 (21. Juli 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich finde auch dass die von Buffed ziemlich faule säcke sind. Ich meine, das Datenbank-Tool ist denen ja praktisch in den schoß gefallen, die hatten da ja höchstens 10 Minuten Arbeit mit, und BLASCrafter und den Addon-Manager, ich mein, das ist ja keine _Arbeit_. Das kann ja _Jeder_.
> 
> Und die anderen Leute bei Buffed, das sind ja jetzt nicht etwa ausgebildete Redakteure, die ihre Zeit mit Research und dem Schreiben von Artikeln verbringen. Die lassen ja auch einfach alle news aus dem internet so rein prasseln und klicken vielleicht mal auf "veröffentlichen", und dann kratzen die sich wieder am bauch und trinken ihre Milchshakes.
> 
> Schämen sollten die sich.



Round 1 - Fight!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.


> Das ist das super beliebte Buffed meine lieben ,
> buffed denk sie weren hier die grüsten nur weil sie 2 sachen haben:



Der germanophile Grammatik-Liebhaber stirbt gerade einen sehr schmerzhaften Tod!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (21. Juli 2009)

zu pinoo...

Der Herr der Ringe Teil von Buffed ist sicherlich ein wenig zu klein, aber immerhin haben sie was. Das eigenhändige Eintippen ist für buffed aber au ned rendabel. 
Einziges was man machen könnte, wäre das Bereitstellen eines formulars für die User und dann würden wieder die absolut dämlichsten Namen drinstehen...


----------

